# Visa questions



## HoraceLai (Jan 1, 2011)

First off, I want to ask if there is a website for visa/work permit information in Italy?

Second question is, if I obtain a work permit in Italy, would my girlfriend be able to live with me? None of us are EU nationals


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the website of the Italian consulate (or embassy) for the area in which you are currently resident. (Sweden, I guess.) If there isn't sufficient information there, try the Italian consulate or embassy in the US (start with Washington DC, usually the main embassy in the US).

It's normally not possible to get a work permit until and unless you have a job offer with an employer willing to sponsor you. Bringing your girlfriend with you may depend on your having an "established relationship" - which usually means that you have been living together for a year or two elsewhere.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

